# pack goats



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have two wethers we are trying to sell.... if no one buys them I would like to turn them in to pack goats. how can I start training them? they are Nigerians, how much weight can they hold? I would also like to harness train them, if they pull as a team how much can they pull?


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

here is a copy & paste from http://www.scinternet.net/~smillers/Pac ... Manual.htm

they have some pack goat info. P.S bottom line of copy & paste talks about minis

Breeds of Goats

There are six common dairy breeds here in the US and several meat type breeds. Any type of goat can be trained to pack you just have to decide on what type of goat will fit your needs.

Alpine goats can come in any color, their ears are upright and they are an alert hearty animal in any climate. They enjoy working and adapt well to new environments. They are a medium to large breed.

LaMancha goats can come in any color. Their ears must be 2 inches or smaller to conform to their breed standard. They are a hearty sturdy breed of medium size that are very people orientated.

Nubian goats are a medium to large breed with long floppy ears and a roman nose. They can come in any color. Most Nubians prefer not to work and some are very vocal at feeding time or if you separate them from the herd.

Oberhasli goats are bay in color. Shades of red with black markings on head, top-line, underbelly and legs. Their ears are upright and Oberhasli's are a medium sized goat that enjoys working and tolerates water easily.

Saanen goat are a large dairy breed with upright ears and they have strong bones. Saanens are white or light cream in color. These large white goats are kind and gentle but they do better in cooler climates.

Toggenburg goats are of medium size with upright ears. They come in shades of brown from light fawn to dark chocolate with white markings on face, ears, around tail and legs. A nice independent goat with good stamina that will work for you if treated kindly.

Meat Goats and meat crosses are sturdy goat of medium height with lots of muscling throughout. Their muscling seems to limit them in jumping ability and agility on certain types of terrain. Cross them with the dairy breeds for pack goats gives you a more sturdy frame and an animal that will be able to pack more weight when mature. Some of the Boer cross goats have a bit of a tendency to be more stubborn.

Cross Bred goat seem to be stronger and healthier then the full blooded goats. Some of the largest goats I have seen were cross breeds. Quite a few pack goat people use the cross breeds and are very happy with them. My personal preference is the Oberhasli/ Alpine /LaMancha crosses. This type of crossing gives me a sound, healthy and friendly goat that is a joy to work with and be around. People in cooler climates like to cross the larger Saanens into other breeds for a large outstanding pack animal.

Mini Breeds like the Pygmy and the Nigerian Dwarf can be used for packing but the amount of weight they can carry and the distance they can travel will be much reduced. Acquiring gear for these little goats can be a bit of a problem also. But if you just take little strolls and want the company of the goats or for them to just carry your lunch then they may work for you.


----------



## 2 lil-does (Apr 7, 2010)

:leap: & here is a weight chart (this is what i was looking for) its on the same website as above.

Yearlings 10 - 15% 2 year olds 15 - 20%

body weight body weight 

80 lbs. 8-12 lbs. 125 lbs. 19-25 lbs.
100 lbs. 10-15 lbs. 150 lbs. 22-30 lbs.
125 lbs. 12-19 lbs. 175 lbs. 26-35 lbs.
150 lbs. 15-22 lbs. 200 lbs. 30-40 lbs.

3 year olds 20 - 25% 4 yrs. & over 25%
body weight body weight 

150 lbs. 30-37 lbs. 150 lbs. 37 lbs.
175 lbs. 35-43 lbs. 175 lbs. 43 lbs.
200 lbs. 40-50 lbs. 200 lbs. 50 lbs.
225 lbs. 45-56 lbs. 225 + lbs. 56 lbs.


This Chart gives an estimate of a Dairy Type Goats Weight

Inches/Pounds Inches/Pounds Inches/Pounds

10.25 4.2 21.25 35 32.25 101
11.25 5.5 22.25 39 33.25 110
12.25 6.5 23.25 43 34.25 120
13.25 8 24.25 51 35.25 130
14.25 10 25.25 57 36.25 140
15.25 12 26.25 63 37.25 150
16.25 15 27.25 69 38.25 160
17.25 19 28.25 75 39.25 170
18.25 23 29.25 81 40.25 180
19.25 27 30.25 87 41.25 190
20.25 31 31.25 93 42.25 200


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you SO much!!!


----------

